# HR10-250 still for sale anywhere



## dhall2276 (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone know if there are any sources out there for a NIB HR10-250 without having to fall under the new lease from d*? I have one and want to add another but dont want the new HD unit from D*


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Weaknees.com but they jacked their prices up.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I got the last one from my local CC last week ($239), so I would check to see if a store near you has them or can point you to a CC that still does. I know for a fact that DTV cleared out the existing stock at BB during their HR20 "exclusive" push, so don't even bother trying there.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

fjwagner said:


> Weaknees.com but they jacked their prices up.


Yes they did, and I think that amounts to borderline price gouging. I have 3 HDD upgrades from them, but never again. They are not the only game in town, and I hope everone shuns them for this behavior from here until doomsday.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> Yes they did, and I think that amounts to borderline price gouging. I have 3 HDD upgrades from them, but never again. They are not the only game in town, and I hope everone shuns them for this behavior from here until doomsday.


Ditto. I think I saw $599 when I looked tonight.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

> Yes they did, and I think that amounts to borderline price gouging. I have 3 HDD upgrades from them, but never again. They are not the only game in town, and I hope everone shuns them for this behavior from here until doomsday.


Huh? Seems like good old fashioned supply and demand to me. Talk to the invisible hand.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/hr10-250/


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

nrc said:


> Huh? Seems like good old fashioned supply and demand to me. Talk to the invisible hand.


It's similar to when Kroger's was selling bags of ice for $10 just after Katrina.

Talk to the invisible finger.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

nrc said:


> Huh? Seems like good old fashioned supply and demand to me. Talk to the invisible hand.


And it's also good old fashioned market behavior when customers shun companies they feel aren't playing "fair."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Plug HR10-250 into Yahoo! shopping. There are some out there.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Tazzmission said in another thread that he has a couple he is selling in preparation of getting an S3. PM him for details.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I will probably have two up on EBAY sometime this week.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey, I'm selling mine too, but the OP asked for NIB.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> Talk to the invisible finger.


  :up:


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> Yes they did, and I think that amounts to borderline price gouging.


Fantastic. Give me a call when you're selling your home. I love buying stuff from people who think it's wrong to charge market rates.

Alas, a few such people are hypocrites when it comes to selling own stuff, if you can believe it.


----------



## snooplives (Jan 17, 2004)

dagap said:


> Fantastic. Give me a call when you're selling your home. I love buying stuff from people who think it's wrong to charge market rates.
> 
> Alas, a few such people are hypocrites when it comes to selling own stuff, if you can believe it.


Adjusting a sale price for a home is a little different than profiting off of poor people whose lives have just been devastated by a natural disaster you dope.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

There were a couple at my local CC last night for $299. I thought they were open box but was told they were not. The store is in Springfield VA, I can confirm that price tonight.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I thought the CC and BB boxes were lease units?


----------



## drjjr (May 28, 2004)

snooplives said:


> Adjusting a sale price for a home is a little different than profiting off of poor people whose lives have just been devastated by a natural disaster you dope.


Which is nothing like jacking up the price of a device for recording television shows.


----------

